# Dollar vs. foreign currency



## scotlass (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the recent strength of the $?  In July, the GBP was $2.04 and today it's $1.77!!!  We are in a transaction to purchase a second week at our timeshare at Melfort Village and watching daily.  We have until Sept. 12 to finalize the deal and I am so excited!  Saving $$ by the day!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 3, 2008)

Also look at the price of OIL, as that is a world wide commodity price only in dollars.  As the price of oil goes down, dollars become worth more in comparsion to other currencies.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 3, 2008)

The dollar is doing much better than earlier this year. But the GBP is lost a lot of its value (not just against the dollar) in the last few months.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 3, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> Also look at the price of OIL, as that is a world wide commodity price only in dollars.  As the price of oil goes down, dollars become worth more in comparsion to other currencies.



I will keep that in mind when I make the charges to my credit card!  Thanks.


----------

